# Smile Dog



## Dread Husky (Jun 19, 2010)

So recently my attention was brought to the ever-so-scary (aha, riiight) story of smile dog, otherwise known as smile.jpg. And being a huge scary and husky fan (go us) I was needless to say excited to come across it. I poked around a bit reading people's comments and I was wondering who here has heard of it before? I don't get the big deal. D: Plus lol at the 'don't download the original picture from the paranormal site or it will haunt you'. 

Smile
Evil Version
http://www.aetherparanormal.com/blog/the-curious-case-of-smilejpg-by-jml/

Discuss? And yes, you may be seeing more topics like this from me in the future. c:

EDIT: This topic is now about anything creepy, from creepy pictures to urban legends and the like.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Isn't this kinda old though :|


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2010)

This again.

I am shaking with excitement.



Dread Husky said:


> And yes, you may be seeing more topics like this from me in the future. c:


 
I hope not.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

The evil version is visually very jarring and grotesque.  Other than that, I'm unimpressed with the whole "smile dog" thing.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 19, 2010)

I think it's cute.  >_>


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The evil version is visually very jarring and grotesque.  Other than that, I'm unimpressed with the whole "smile dog" thing.


 
Meh, not as grotesque as this. This one is at least authentical.



Nylak said:


> I think it's cute.  >_>


 
That's why you'll KILL IT, yes? >:[


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

It makes it seem like the dog killed the guy in the background and then took a picture saying "Look what I did  "


----------



## Nylak (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> That's why you'll KILL IT, yes? >:[



No thanks.  Last time I killed an adult husky it took 16 ccs of fatal+.  Based on its weight, it should have taken 7 ccs.  Fuckers are zombies.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Meh, not as grotesque as this. This one is at least authentical.


 
Ugh.  That Chinese Crested must be miserable.  Age has taken its toll on the poor critter.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, but someone recently posted a topic about it on another forum I go to and everyone's like 'don't post pictures or link anything' because apparently a while back there was huge drama with people flipping out about how scary it was and others saying that it wasn't, and people freaked out because of one user having it in their signature or whatever and they were bugging the moderators to take it off. So I wanted to see what the opinions here of it were since I figured at least some of you were more..._mature_? I mean on the other forum people were saying how terrifying it was and they didn't even read the story (and weren't going to because it was too scary), they just heard other people freaking out.

And aha, poor old Chinese doggy, I wanna pet it.


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No thanks.  Last time I killed an adult husky it took 16 ccs of fatal+.  Based on its weight, it should have taken 7 ccs.  Fuckers are zombies.


 
I think that maybe that one might be. Be a Resident Evil Heroine, and kill it for us?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Yeah, but someone recently posted a topic about it on another forum I go to and everyone's like 'don't post pictures or link anything' because apparently a while back there was huge drama with people flipping out about how scary it was and others saying that it wasn't, and people freaked out because of one user having it in their signature or whatever and they were bugging the moderators to take it off. So I wanted to see what the opinions here of it were since I figured at least some of you were more..._mature_? I mean on the other forum people were saying how terrifying it was and they didn't even read the story (and weren't going to because it was too scary), they just heard other people freaking out.


 
They're dumb.  This is a stupid ooky-spooky internet meme and nothing more.  Terrifying if you're 6 years old, maybe.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 19, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Yeah, but someone recently posted a topic about it on another forum I go to and everyone's like 'don't post pictures or link anything' because apparently a while back there was huge drama with people flipping out about how scary it was and others saying that it wasn't, and people freaked out because of one user having it in their signature or whatever and they were bugging the moderators to take it off. So I wanted to see what the opinions here of it were since I figured at least some of you were more..._mature_? I mean on the other forum people were saying how terrifying it was and they didn't even read the story (and weren't going to because it was too scary), they just heard other people freaking out.



...Anyone who legitimately thinks that image is creepy is either 3 years old or emotionally retarded.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No thanks.  Last time I killed an adult husky it took 16 ccs of fatal+.  Based on its weight, it should have taken 7 ccs.  Fuckers are zombies.


 
Wow, all that stamina does make them tough motherfuckers then.

Also, this is creepier than the pictures.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Yeah, but someone recently posted a topic about it on another forum I go to and everyone's like 'don't post pictures or link anything' because apparently a while back there was huge drama with people flipping out about how scary it was and others saying that it wasn't, and people freaked out because of one user having it in their signature or whatever and they were bugging the moderators to take it off. So I wanted to see what the opinions here of it were since I figured at least some of you were more..._mature_? I mean on the other forum people were saying how terrifying it was and they didn't even read the story (and weren't going to because it was too scary), they just heard other people freaking out.


Tell them to go look up SONEE on Youtube (I believe that's how it's spelled)

I saw it a while back, it's kind of unsettling


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

Gtfo my /x/ furfag.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Wow, all that stamina does make them tough motherfuckers then.
> 
> Also, this is creepier than the pictures.


 
The only part of it that really gets me is when the colors shift from the greyish to the red as he's staring right at the camera.  That color transition disconcerts me for some reason.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

I dunno about anyone else, but every link in this thread scared me.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I dunno about anyone else, but every link in this thread scared me.


 
No users under 13 allowed on FAF.  You're going to have to leave now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the curious case, and the whole idea of Internet evil.
It's so delightfuly disturbing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

I feel like I've seen the evil version somewhere before


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The only part of it that really gets me is when the colors shift from the greyish to the red as he's staring right at the camera.  That color transition disconcerts me for some reason.


 
Yes, it does. I'm pretty sure it was done on purpose :V


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 19, 2010)

I watched that Sonee thing for the whole five minutes but I must have missed something, what was it supposed to do? And does anyone know of any other legends/pictures like these? I'm having fun. c:


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

The only images from the Internet that have genuinely disturbed me even long after I first saw them are the really horrific ones like the kitten crushing, the ogrish chainsaw pig, and a few of the shotgun mouthwash pictures.  Everything else had been just "ew gross" or :roll: laaaame.  Though that one with the girl with all the little holes in her skin, that gave me the heebiejeebies for some reason.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> I watched that Sonee thing for the whole five minutes but I must have missed something, what was it supposed to do? And does anyone know of any other legends/pictures like these? I'm having fun. c:


 Supposedly the picture is supposed to make people wanna commit suicide, but I can't stand to look at her face, it's a bit unnerving 

Uhhh, I can't think of anything 
OH, Bloody Mary


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> I watched that Sonee thing for the whole five minutes but I must have missed something, what was it supposed to do? And does anyone know of any other legends/pictures like these? I'm having fun. c:


 
LOOKING FOR PERMISSION TO DUMP MY CREEPY PASTA. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, LET ME DO IT.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol Bloody Mary. I wonder if anyone still believes in her and The Candyman. Now he was badass in the movies, trying to kill people _and_ framing them for murder incase the killing didn't work. And go ahead Zhael, this shall be a whole topic dedicated to creepy stuff.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> OH, Bloody Mary


 
That is such an ANNOYING crock.  It's a setup to get "ooga-booga" startled by someone lurking in the room.  You and a couple friends go into a room with a mirror, turn off all the lights except for a couple of candles, and stare into the mirror while chanting "bloody mary".  At some point someone jumps out from behind a curtain or whatever and startles the fuck out of you, and says "LOLOLOL I SCARE U", more or less.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That is such an ANNOYING crock.  It's a setup to get "ooga-booga" startled by someone lurking in the room.  You and a couple friends go into a room with a mirror, turn off all the lights except for a couple of candles, and stare into the mirror while chanting "bloody mary".  At some point someone jumps out from behind a curtain or whatever and startles the fuck out of you, and says "LOLOLOL I SCARE U", more or less.


 It was the first thing that came to mind as far as urban legends go


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Supposedly the picture is supposed to make people wanna commit suicide,


 
Putting Hannah Montana or Ke$ha would do a better job :V


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

http://yfrog.com/0rsmilemhuj

Here's one.  Just uploaded it to imageshack; I've got tons more.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Zhael said:


> http://yfrog.com/0rsmilemhuj
> 
> Here's one.  Just uploaded it to imageshack; I've got tons more.


 Oh I remember this


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 19, 2010)

Read the material, looked at the pic, read the comments... lots of stupid people out there.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Meh, not as grotesque as this. This one is at least authentical.


 
Heh... reminds me of the time I went to get a new rear-axel bearing pressed onto my '75 Ford Granada's rear axel... saw this dog lying on the floor, and thought it was dead... and had been lying there for a while.  Turned out it/he was still alive, even though it/he looked like roadkill.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

I like this thread.  Here's a really old one; I heard this one originally when I was ten or eleven.



> During the summer of 1983, in a quiet town near Minneapolis, Minnesota, the charred body of a woman was found inside the kitchen stove of a small farmhouse. A video camera was also found in the kitchen, standing on a tripod and pointing at the oven. No tape was found inside the camera at the time.
> 
> Although the scene was originally labeled as a homicide by police, an unmarked VHS tape was later discovered at the bottom of the farm's well (which had apparently dried up earlier that year).
> 
> ...



This isn't scary, just creepy.  I'll post more later if this thread picks up at all.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I like this thread.  Here's a really old one; I heard this one originally when I was ten or eleven.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't scary, just creepy.  I'll post more later if this thread picks up at all.


 
If it was genuine it would be fascinating.

Can't imagine how big that oven would have to be, most of the ones I've seen would only accommodate a small child at most.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

> A few years ago, a mother and father decided they needed a break, so they wanted to head out for a night on the town. They called their most trusted babysitter. When the babysitter arrived, the two children were already fast asleep in bed. So the babysitter just got to sit around and make sure everything was okay with the children. Later that night, the babysitter got bored and went to watch TV, but she couldn't watch it downstairs because they did not have cable downstairs (the parents didn't want children watching too much garbage). So, she called them and asked them if she could watch cable in the parent's room. Of course, the parents said it was OK, but the babysitter had one final requestâ€¦ she asked if she could cover up the angel statue outside the bedroom window with a blanket or cloth, at the very least close the blinds, because it made her nervous. The phone line was silent for a moment, and the father who was talking to the babysitter at the time said, "..Take the children and get out of the houseâ€¦we will call the police. We do not have an angel statue."
> 
> The police found all three of the house occupants dead within three minutes of the call. No statue was found.


I will not deny the fact that this may be true.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 19, 2010)

so thats where disturbed got the face for their album cover.....
i think the non evil one is creepyer


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 19, 2010)

Chihuahuas are much scarier.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I will not deny the fact that this may be true.


 
Yeah, seen that one.  Three minutes of WHICH call, the call from babysitter to parents or parents to police? And a 3 minute police response is unheard of IMO.  It tries, but fails.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

The calls were coming from inside the house


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

You goddamn furries like bunnies... right?


> "Momâ€¦" said the little girl , rubbing her eyes, standing in the door opening to her mother's room.
> "Mom, the Easter Bunny is eating my candyâ€¦" she said.
> "Nonsense, baby," the woman replied, "the Easter Bunny gives out candy, it doesn't eat itâ€¦"
> The woman lightly shook her covers and continued to speak, halfway into her pillow, halfway to her daughter; "Go back to sleep, babyâ€¦"
> ...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

That one was just crap.  Something out of a Goosebumps book.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

http://yfrog.com/0pstrangerfj

Long'n there.  Definitely worth reading. More creepy then anything.  Plenty more; I love this.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

Zhael said:


> http://yfrog.com/0pstrangerfj
> 
> Long'n there.  Definitely worth reading. More creepy then anything.  Plenty more; I love this.


 
Actually kind of a neat short story.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Actually kind of a neat short story.


 
I agree. ^^


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

Mindfuck.


> A young couple had a baby, but as they were poor and could not afford to keep it, they decided to kill itâ€¦ They went to a lake in the dead of night and having rowed a boat to the middle of it, dropped the baby into the water, while the mother kept murmuring; â€œIâ€™m sorry, Iâ€™m so sorryâ€¦â€ over and over again.
> 
> Some years passed and the couple decided to marry. Between them they had a new baby girl and the family was living happily together. When the little girl became four years-old, she suddenly started pestering her parents to take her to the lake. The parents were reluctant to go, but finally gave in because the girl was so persistent. As soon as they arrived at the lake the girl said, â€œDaddy, I want to be on that!â€ pointing at a boat. Again reluctantly the couple gave in to her entreaty. They were in the middle of the lake when the girl said; â€œDaddy, I want a wee-wee.â€ The father, not knowing what else to do, lifted her up above the water so that she could do it, checking first that no one was around. And it was that very moment, when the fatherâ€™s hands were wrapped underneath the girlâ€™s knees, and both were facing the water, the daughter looked back at her father over the shoulder and said; â€œPlease donâ€™t drop me this time.â€



I have some OC I may post later for critique before it goes to/x/.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 19, 2010)

I think I see a bag of nacho chips in the background.  Oh wait, there's a dog in that pic?


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That one was just crap.  Something out of a Goosebumps book.


 it's funnier if you watch the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqz0YtSCetg


----------



## Ratte (Jun 20, 2010)

Hoooly nostalgia itt.


----------



## Bando (Jun 20, 2010)

The second one looks line a retarted Joker/Ronald McDonald mix. :V


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Isn't this kinda old though :|


 Even still, that evil version was scary. JK that dog looked liek a porky so thats why it was scary as f*ck! D*mn porkys kept on killing me in brawl.


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, please.  If you want to really scare yourself, find something scary that's actually true!

Go read up on Albert Fish.  I would give a link to his confession, but it's a bit graphic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

The evil version looks cute <3


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> Oh, please.  If you want to really scare yourself, find something scary that's actually true!
> 
> Go read up on Albert Fish.  I would give a link to his confession, but it's a bit graphic.


 Nah I'm not afraid of it anymore, I think it just looks stupid now.


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't think it's stupid.  As an artist, I think whoever photoshopped the two images (and yes, they're both painfully obvious photoshop jobs) did a very good job.  Especially the "scary version" is beautiful, in a macabre sort of way.

I admit, I find them both a bit disconcerting, but they're not _scary_.  I think, quite simply, anyone who finds the images horrifying simply hasn't discovered the joys of photoshop.  c:


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> I don't think it's stupid.  As an artist, I think whoever photoshopped the two images (and yes, they're both painfully obvious photoshop jobs) did a very good job.  Especially the "scary version" is beautiful, in a macabre sort of way.
> 
> I admit, I find them both a bit disconcerting, but they're not _scary_.  I think, quite simply, anyone who finds the images horrifying simply hasn't discovered the joys of photoshop.  c:


 actually thats what i meant... Sorry for my lack of using good adjectives to describe an object.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

Even better:

http://9gag.com/gag/1711/


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Even better:
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/1711/



Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
the adorableness is consuming me...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 20, 2010)

Stupid pic.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2010)

So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. 
U anser it n the vioce is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?" 
U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded". 

THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns.
> U anser it n the vioce is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?"
> U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded".
> 
> THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


 
Fwd dis 2 ur frends or dis will happn 2 u 2!!!

:O


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

It was the mom calling?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2010)

This thread is making me dumber


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2010)

smile.dog < smile.dk


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Scared for life


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 20, 2010)

someone photoshoppd a dog to make him scary.
should I like, piss my pants or something?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> someone photoshoppd a dog to make him scary.
> should I like, piss my pants or something?



I dunno, I guess so...just don't do it near me ok


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

So supposedly you're supposed to have horrible nightmares after looking at it?

I was fast asleep


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

From what i read, the image first popped up in like 1995, And apparently the REAL picture was never seen again, a lot of people say that the original image is gone, and only those "fakes" are spreading around the Internet.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 20, 2010)

well bold colors and sharp lines (esoecially reds) can trigger a sense of fear and insecurity.
and making it into the shape of a demon looking dog doesnt help i guess.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> well bold colors and sharp lines (esoecially reds) can trigger a sense of fear and insecurity.
> and making it into the shape of a demon looking dog doesnt help i guess.


 This is true

But they said that the original did that if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is true
> But they said that the original did that if I'm not mistaken



To be honest, that guy who made the picture must've been the first "BEST" troll the Internet has ever seen, Make a picture of a dog like demon with a smile of a human, make it a dark room, and add bright colors. The bright colors tricks the mind. 

As i remember watching the science channel once, when certain colors are focused it can trigger some kind of "Mind fuck".  Basically, your kinda getting high off the colors and dark background.

I wouldn't mind to see the REAL one with the actually MIND FUCK illusion.


----------



## Riley (Jun 20, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I like this thread.  Here's a really old one; I heard this one originally when I was ten or eleven.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't scary, just creepy.  I'll post more later if this thread picks up at all.


 
Oh come on, that's just the story of how Sylvia Plath accidentally committed suicide.  She was counting on the mailman to come and stop her, as he usually did (she was weird), but he was running late and she actually died.



Zhael said:


> I will not deny the fact that this may be  true.


 
Dr. Who fanfic, undoubtedly.






Don't blink.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 21, 2010)

That thing invaded my dream last night. D:<

I shouldn't have clicked the links.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 21, 2010)

First I was like O_O
Then I lol'd. XD


----------

